# Apple Tree



## SBird (Jul 29, 2001)

I am trying to locate a Wealthy Apple Tree. Do you know a nursey I could purchase one from. This is for a dear friend who had one in her yard years ago and would like another.


----------



## the tree guy (Aug 3, 2001)

Susan,www.dickinsoncd.org/orderappl.html, check this out to see if they are still selling.You may have to make a few calls, hopefully this will help.I'LL check around some today if possible. Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 3, 2001)

Dead link dude, I got a 404 error.


----------



## the tree guy (Aug 3, 2001)

try www.dickinsoncd.org GO TO PRODUCTS THAN FRUIT TREES.


----------



## the tree guy (Aug 3, 2001)

john paul, I would perfer to be called Dan or the tree guy,not dude.thank you.Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 4, 2001)

No problem d-Dan.


----------



## mberst (Aug 5, 2001)

Dan,
Here is a good source for Wealthy that is fairly close to you-

http://www.southmeadowfruitgardens.com/FruitTreeCatalog2.htm

Mikel


----------

